# Gutes preiswertes 500W Netzteil



## MarlonRoth (29. April 2015)

Hi Leute!

Ich suche ein gutes preisgünstiges Netzteil mít 500 Watt.

Es soll in folgendes Setup eingebaut werden:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205d5ef727a9176ca389a01cace47cf6c74d629aa348


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2015)

LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## azzih (29. April 2015)

Steht doch schon eins drin, das LC Power Golden 500W, das ist gut und günstig.


----------



## Reschi (29. April 2015)

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold

Ich würde dir dieses sehr empfehlen es kostet zwar ein wenig mehr aber das lohnt sich das ist ein top Netzteil.
Falls du wirklich auf jeden Euro achten muss dann nimm das 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+
An deiner stelle würde ich aber die 30 Euro drauflegen


----------



## Atent123 (29. April 2015)

Falls du es irgendwie rein ins Gehäuse bekommst
Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic


----------



## MarlonRoth (29. April 2015)

Okay danke euch schonmal!

 Ja LC Power ist drinne, aber leider nicht vorrätig :/


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

Du wirst schon bis zum 4. Mai warten müssen, denn auch andere Netzteile, die preiswert und brauchbar sind, kommen erst wieder an diesem Datum.
Offenbar kriegt Mindfactory eine ganze Lkw Ladung.


----------



## MarlonRoth (29. April 2015)

Wie siehts mit dem aus? 

Enermax MaxPro 500W


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

Lieber nicht. Das ist eine alte CWT Plattform. Nicht empfehlenswert.

Gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und kauf dir ein gutes Netzteil.
8602479 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+


----------



## MarlonRoth (29. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lieber nicht. Das ist eine alte CWT Plattform. Nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> Gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und kauf dir ein gutes Netzteil.
> 8602479 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+



Was genau bedeutet CWT, wo liegt der Unterschied?

Ich hab leider ein Budget von max. 60€ fürs Netzteil..


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

Du hast das Review vom Enermax Platimax verlinkt. das hat absolut gar nichts mit dem MaxPro gemein.

Die CWT Plattform des Enermax findest du in vielen Netzteilen in unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen. Die Sekundärseite ist eher unterdurchschnittlich bestückt. Dazu ein preiswerter Lüfter und fragwürdige Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## MarlonRoth (29. April 2015)

Alles klar. Gibt's eine günstige Alternative zum LC Power für ebenfalls 60€?


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

Gibt es schon, nur sind die bei Mindfactory eben auch erst ab 4. Mai lieferbar.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2015)

MarlonRoth schrieb:


> Alles klar. Gibt's eine günstige Alternative zum LC Power für ebenfalls 60€?



Für 60 nicht, aber für ein paar Euro mehr: Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xHaru (30. April 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Für 60 nicht, aber für ein paar Euro mehr: Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Dann kann man auch gleich das E10 kaufen und endlose Stille sowie schöner abgesicherte Rails haben.


----------

